

Code Cleaning - sinzone
http://shatsar.tumblr.com/post/325154930/code-cleaning

======
mcormier
There is a drawback to formatting the code in this manner.

It obfusticates any actual logic code change made and can make it much harder
to determine what was changed.

I once worked with a developer that used to consistently check in 20 files at
a time. He would modify one line of code and format any code he had to read to
figure out that fix. If you monitored the checkins without fully inspecting
the change you would think he was doing lots of work. Eventually he was let
go.

~~~
awa
Uhmm.. so developer productivity was measured using size/number of checkins
and not based on number of bugs fixed, work items done etc.?

------
RyanMcGreal
Good points. I just have one grammatical quibble:

> This leads to a simple fact: everyone has its own coding style.

I appreciate attempts to avoid using gender-specific language; but "its" is
little better than "his" or "his/her", since it refers to an inanimate object.
On the other hand, "their" has a long history of use as an acceptable number-
and gender-indeterminate third person possessive pronoun.

/pedant

------
omouse
Most people's code is "dirty" because they aren't thinking clearly enough
about the problem. Many problems could be avoided if people thought before
they wrote a line of code instead of trying to write as many lines of code as
possible. Quality should be preferred over quantity.

